# "visiting" a boaridng barn as a prospective client - what should I ask?



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

So.
I've never boarded before in my life. 
I've owned my own horses for 7 years, but I've always kept them at my neighbor's house and I've always done all the care myself - it's been basically like they live at home.

But I'm coming into a time in my life where that no longer works as well, plus my gelding is young and full of potential - sitting around all winter is not benefiting him super a lot.

I found a small barn that's 25 minutes from my work [and on my way home], and 11 minutes from my home - nice because most places are farther away and checking-in/riding after work is important to me. Website-wise, it looks great [but websites can be deceiving, of course!]. They have 12 individual turnouts [plus some kind of group turnout situation], an indoor arena, 29 stalls, electricity, running water - lots of things that sound realllly good coming from no electricty, no running water, no arena or graded area, etc. 
The trainer/owner shows modestly on the Arabian circuit as well. My gelding is an Arabian so I kind of like the idea of having him with people who know the breed - people are very into breed stereotypes around here and Arabians are the breed to hate, as it were.


Anyway, I have an appointment to visit on Saturday at 11am.
Given that I've never boarded before, I'm not sure about what to ask or make sure of.
I do have two goats that will need to be accommodated for [might be a deal-breaker], and I know I want to find out about turnout and shelters in turnout [thus far, it seem uncommon to find turnout with shelter and I am so not ok with that].

But, once the goat and turnout boxes are ticked, I'm not sure what to ask.
The vibe of the place will be a big part of what makes me like it or not, but vibe alone is not going to make it a perfect place for me.
Is hay being included n the board price a "duh" thing, or should I ask about that? What about Fabs' ration balancer and supplements? Should i be sure that they are willing to feed them if I provide them?

Also, my gelding is kind of "funny" sometimes - he doesn't come off as the nicest guy, and I'm not sure how to inquire about how that will be dealt with. He's a huge bluffer, call his bluff and he's a puppy, but he could be dangerous in the hands of inexperience. 
I guess I could ask about who handles the horses when the owners are not there??

Help meeee. :lol:


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Absolutely ask about the hay:

1. Is it included in board
2. How much (by weight) and how often is each horse fed
3. What type is it, and ask to see it, also ask if they have a consistent supplier or do they buy it from different places, so quality may vary

4. For Turnout given the number of paddocks per stall, I would ask for specifics on turnout schedule for each horse as well as what conditions see the horses turned in: ie, do they come at the first hint of rain, or stay out unless it's a gale, etc.

5. General barn questions: are there restricted hours of use and if so, what are they, are there restrictions on the arenas being used during lessons (if any), are you allowed to bring in an outside trainer (if applicable to you)

6. Definitely ask about what their policy is for feeding extras, if they include it, and if so, how many times per day and under what circumstances (ie in stall, in turnout with other horses)

7. Handling, they really will probably only be handling your horse for turn out and turn in, but I would definitely ask about who is allowed to handle the horses at any given time.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Along with what Kenda said I'll add that you need to ask about the following:

1. When is board due and are there extra fees or late charges ?

2. What are the health/ maintenance requirements? Do the horses have to have a current Coggins, health certificate. What is their deworming program? Do you have to have certain vaccines and do they require a minimum number of farrier visits?


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Also ask about blanketing (if you blanket your horse). When do they do it, do they do it...will they follow your instructions or do they have rules and policies about how they do things. I think you have the bases covered.
How much does it cost and what is included.
When and how long is their turnout. And, do they share pastures.
Do they blanket and unblanket every day
What is included in the board bill regarding feed.
Do they manage hoof care and vet care...like can they hold your horse for the farrier or do you have to be there....
etc...
Also, do they have a place you can store your tack and extra blankets and feed supplies....


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

If you see other boarders there you could ask them what they think of the barn in general, and I know after a couple of places I was I ask how the drama is there, because at another place there was tons and it wasn't fun to be there


----------



## AbbeyX (Dec 1, 2015)

I agree with all of the above. Most likely they will give you a little run down of how they do things, then you should ask every question that you have and don't be shy about it 

One of the best tips someone has ever told me about scouting out a new facility is to take a look at the condition of their barn cats. A stable's business is to tend to the horses but the shape of the cats will tell you whether people around there care for animals in general and treat them well.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow! Thank you all for the advice! I will definitely be writing all these things down so I remember to ask, cuz you guys definitely covered some territory I never even considered!

GREAT idea about the cats, Abbey! If there are cats, I will find them [people joke about me being a cat Pied Piper...haha], and I will absolutely factor them in to my assessment.

I looked up the location and it's in an area I drive by regularly. It's a very drool-worthy place from the outside! 
But, unless they've been added really recently, there aren't any shelters in the turnouts... >.> I guess asking about their inclement weather will be crucial.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I think a really good place would have most of that stuff written down as to what is provided and the expectations. Written down is best so there is no misunderstanding.

All the others above have covered it well.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Get a copy of the barn rules and the lease agreement-in advance if possible as this will get your questions started. You will inevitably run into issues on both documents that you will need to discuss further!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

What others have said plus whenever I go to a barn and am thinking of leaving a horse there, I quietly check the stalls to see how clean(dirty) they are, you will be able to tell if they are cleaned every day. Check the quality of the hay, smell it to see if it is musty, even shake some out to check for dust. I know hay can change from load to load but you can get an idea of the quality.
I also check the water pails to see if they are clean. Some horses can make a mess of their water pail but if you see all of them grungy and smelly it gives you an idea of the type of stable management of the place.
I hope this place passes all the suggestions with flying colours for you.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

YOU GUYS!!

So, firstly, thank you SO much for all the questions!! I copied&pasted them into a document on my phone and basically grilled the BO. :rofl:
But that was so helpful - it showed me that she was willing to take whatever time needed, she never tried to rush me, she gave thorough [and very satisfactory] answers to everything, AND the questions helped keep me focused [I have ADHD, so focus, especially in stressful situations, is neeeeeded]! haha

It was _wonderful_ there. None of that pee-horse-smell you sometimes smell at places, so so quiet, actually genuinely relaxing, and we were there on a Saturday morning!!
The BO was great [I dragged my mom along, who is pretty good a reading people, and she loved the BO], she was totally willing to accommodate my/Fabio's needs. After I told her that Fabs is shy, she showed us a smaller 3 stall barn [20 feet off the main barn], and suggested that we could start Fabs out there. She also repeatedly stated that her goal was his comfort, so she was happy putting him wherever he was most comfortable - quiet barn, or the main barn.

The turnouts were a little muddy, but I was actually pretty impressed with them because my pasture is a HOT MESS right now and the turnouts were not. We've had rain, rain, rain, then everything froze for two weeks, then rain, then an ice storm, then more rain, rain, and rain. Anyone's pasture is going to be a mess!

She repeatedly told me that she was willing to give Fabio as much turnout as he needs as well. As a barn, I guess they keep the horses in when it is absolutely pouring rain [they turnout the ones that seriously need daily turnout in the arena when it's bad] or otherwise icky, but she described herself as "running out to free the horses" if the rain lets up on a given day. :lol:

The arena was HUGE, and so well groomed. It was awesome! 
It turned out that there are only 10ish boarders with 13 horses, and she has 12 horses herself. She said that it stays pretty quiet all the time, but that late morning/early afternoon are the busiest times and that evenings are usually totally dead. LUCKILY, with my schedule, I would tend to be there in the evening. Whoop whoop!

She was also willing to use Fabio's slow-feed hay net in his stall. They feed orchard grass or alfalfa [Fabio's favorites! haha] and I feed mostly local grass hay, so that is a tiny concern because Fabs is such an easy keeper...but he might need it if I'm riding more and harder....?

Overall I felt really good about it. All the horses there are clearly the BO's babies, whether she owns them or not, and she clearly is in it to do the best she can by the horses. The horses, and their health, are her top priority.

After I asked how much hay she feeds, she excitedly told me that she lets the horses tell her how much they need, then she went excitedly around the barn removing blankets and telling me about how much so-an-so gets and why. There were no skinny horses to be seen in any of the barns!! :lol: Only one was "dude, that horse is fattttt" but she has Insulin Resistance, so there are other issues at hand.

I felt really good that Fabio would be loved, and cared for like one of her own horses.

The price of board turned out to be $25 more than I thought, and I already thought it was high, but I worked it out in my budget and it looks like I could swing it without too much trouble.
The goats also would not be able to come, but I've decided that that is less of a priority. The goats likely won't be around in another 2-3ish years [not to be morbid, but my old lady goat is very ancient, and my young goat would be seriously unhappy without a goat-friend so he will probably find a new home], while Fabs will hopefully be part of my life for at least another 15.

I'm going to sleep on it, then decide something.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

It's official! We're moving! :happydance:

Our move-in date is the 18th, so not for a little bit..but eek! Exciting stuff!


Now, what do we bring?!!???

His blankets, since they're gonna try to have him out as much as possible - the BO was all "now, you have blankets right? I want riding after work to be easy for you! I don't want to give you a wet/dirty horse to clean up!" So sweet. 

His ration balancer, since they'll be feeding that for me...
All his 70 thousand supplements - should I divide and baggie them up? The BO was all "we're happy to feed the supplements you want!" but he gets two scoops of this, one scoop of that, one scoop of this, etc, and they're all in weird containers - bags, tubs, bottles.. 
It seems easier if I divide it all up, at least at first?

Hay? They're providing hay, but it's all richer than what he's used to [bluegrass, vs local grass hay]. I do _have_ what he'll be eating in my feed room and he gets a flake at night...I could increase the ratio of bluegrass to local hay before he moves?

Brushes. He has *lots* of brushes..but what should I store them all in? Right now they live in a ten gallon bucket... haha

Storage. What's your favorite method of storing things? There is a locked tack room that I'll be able to put some of my stuff/tack in, but given that Fabs is in a separate barn, I'll probably want to have his brushes/blankets more accessible. 
Maybe a medium-sized Rubbermaid bin?

Help meeee. :lol:


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

A bucket works but as you're in a smaller barn there may be room for a tack trunk that you could lock.

As a BO I would appreciate the supplements already made up. I give them free of charge but if there are a lot I don't want to mess with it.
If his food will be better you may find you don't need all the supps he's now getting.

Will the goats be staying at the neighbors?


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

All of his day to day stuff is a good thing to bring, and yes I would get a locking trunk is they do not have lockers already provided.

For supplements you probably would be better of pre-packaging them, lot's of people use baggies, but I find better results using Tupperware, easier to put in and easier to dump back out. However they can/ do take up more storage space. I like to keep mine in a cooler in the summer...okay year round really, LOL. It keeps them for going bad as quickly and keeps the light out of the Tupperware. 

The ten gallon bucket is probably fine, LOL. Unless they have a designated shelf then maybe you can break it down into two smaller kits, or store some of the lesser used tools in a trunk.

I'd transition him slowly to the new hay, you have a decent amount of time to do it in, so go for it. Just of course do it a little bit at the time.

Don't forget your tack. ;-)


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, I really appreciate the tips!!

I'm thinking that I'll, at least at first, use a 20 gallon Rubbermaid to store his blankets/grooming supplies [I basically have two of everything, so paring that down into "necessities" should be pretty easy] outside his stall - since I'm not 100% how they like to do it.
The BO specifically told me that storage, especially by Fabio's stall, was limited so she'd appreciate if I only brought necessities. She said a bin was fine, just don't get crazy. :lol:

Potentially they prefer to store blankets in the tack room and that would open up space in the bin...we'll see!

I saw a lot of halters and lead ropes hanging on stall doors, so at least that answers THAT question!
Again, I have like a zillion halters for Fabs. Should I choose one that I'm less attached to to leave out? Also, I have rope halters, flat nylon halters, and leather halters. I'm guessing the flat halters will be the easiest for whoever is dealing with him to manage?


The other boarders are all middle-aged, I'll be the youngest by at least 10 years, so I'm not too worried about things getting stolen. But things getting "misplaced" between Fabio's stall and paddock seems within the realm of possibility. 



See, kind of the thing is that I honestly don't know what day-to-day stuff looks like anymore. I haven't gotten to ride in so long, or do much of anything besides feed, that I need to remember what I would end up using everyday!! :lol:


Tupperware? Like this sort of thing:









THAT is an interesting idea. I had not thought of that. But it might be helpful if ALL his feed/"grain" is already together, since they aren't going to be giving him their grain... They feed Nutrena, and the only option for an easy-easy keeper like my guy would be SafeChoice Special Care - which isn't as good, for our area, as Fabs' current feed [Triple Crown 30] and is higher in NSC/starch.

HMMM! Good thoughts, guys!


In terms of his supplements, he gets MSM, Slippery Elm Bark [since he is very prone to ulcers], and Remission [mostly for the magnesium, but also because he has a tinyyy bit of a weight problem :rofl: ], so I don't anticipate him going off any of those super soon unfortunately!

Tack! Ugh, there in-lies another mystery - the saddle I currently have for Fabs doesn't fit great so I'm not 100% sold on bringing it. Fabs definitely gets sore in the back if I ride him in it more than once a week. He's nice about being sore, but I don't like knowingly exposing him to a source of soreness. 
I might throw the saddle in my truck and have it for the first few rides at the new place, just in case things go funny, but I really need to get something better. 

And bridles. Of course I have two that I'll have to decide between. :icon_rolleyes: And, of course, they share the same set of buckle-reins so it's not easy to switch back and forth! :rofl:


Good thinking about the hay, that's my plan! I also got him a new slow feeder [since the one he uses at home is super ghetto and kinnnnd of embarrassing for me..haha] so he can get used to the two of them at the same time.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I read this a bit quickly. You will have a signed contract stating cost of regular board, what it includes, cost of extras and what they are. How much notice when moving. Never pay your board in cash. Always by check and what it's for and keep the cancelled ones. Get a large manila envelope and use it to file all horse info and receipts. We've heard some awful tales of woe about BO's who "seemed to nice" until things went south - no contract, nothing in writing.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Tupperware is a great idea for supplements. I've had people use baggies & they become a pain fast, especially when you have to take gloves off to open them. They could be kept in a bucket near the grain, maybe a weeks worth at a time. There may be a shelf or cabinet near the grain also.
I suggest your leather halter as they may leave it on until he gets in a routine.
You may want a small salt block for his stall if he doesn't have one outside.
Maybe the BO has a saddle you could use? Don't outright ask but maybe ask for her opinion on saddle fit & see where that leads.

Most people get excited about a new boarder coming in & are very friendly.
Remember, if you have any questions-just ask.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup, I like these:


That way I can have everything in there and if a horse needs oil in it's diet I can add a small separate container with the oil in it and have it ready to go sitting in there with the dry supplements. Just remember to get containers that are colored/ solid or find someplace to store them, like in a cooler or box of some kind to keep the sunlight out as the light can break down the supplements and make them ineffective.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Saddlebag! I have the contract already, paying with checks was my plan, and good thinking with the other tips! I appreciate it. 

Good thinking about the salt lick, natisha! "His" stall [when I viewed it] had a salt lick from a previous occupant inside [the previous occupant was still in process of moving into the main barn at that time - now that stall is allll mine. haha]. Getting him a hanging Redmond Rock is a good plan [he seems to use those more than a "normal" salt block..]. He's not superduper into eating salt, but when he needs it, he gets CRANKY. haha

On the topic of plastic containers, I found that Amazon sells those good kind of plastic take-out containers for pretty cheaply - I managed to get myself 30 two cup containers for under $15! :lol: And I got two separate [small] bins to divide them into - that way I can figure out his food for a month, store one bin in my truck, have the other at the barn, then switch the two after the first is emptied, fill the empty one, store it in my truck, etc.  Or, at least that's the plan! :lol:
Should I put a label on top about what the feed and supplements are? I figure maybe so?


On the saddle front, today was my lucky day! I was cruising Ebay and managed to find an older, sound, Simco [that I know I like, I've ridden in one before and enjoyed it] for $200, shipping included! The tree shaped looks "right" for what Fabs needs, fingers crossed it fits!


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

You sound like you are going to be a great boarder!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

You could get a breakaway halter for everyday turnout, I want one of those on my horse if she has to have a halter on for turnout.
Then have a better one for using in the barn etc. so you might want two halters at the barn with you.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I would definitely put something on them, labels can be made out of anything. Masking/ duct tape, or from a label maker.


----------

